# Electricity Surcharges in Spain



## timetraveler8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello, 

I am planning a trip to Southern Spain at RCI resorts. I notice they mention Charges for Electricity payable on checkin. But they don't mention a specific amount. 

1) If you only plan to stay 2-3 days, even though you have a 7-day exchange, will they charge you for the full 7 days ? 

2) Can you provide some examples of typical charges for Studio, 1BR, or 2BR units ? 20, 30, 50 € ?

Thanks


----------



## Blues (Apr 7, 2009)

Many (most?) timeshares in Europe levy a charge for electricity.  At the ones I've been to, they actually meter your usage and just charge you for that.  I believe that's the norm.

For 2 BR timeshares in Southern Spain and Southern Portugal when we went in Sept '07, we paid around 20-25 euros per week for electricity.  But we didn't use the air conditioning in either unit, as it was late September and just pleasantly warm out, not hot.  I would imagine that heavy use of air conditioning would probably add a lot to the bill.

-Bob


----------



## timetraveler8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

Hi Blues,

Sounds Good. I hope it will be metered VS a fixed amount for the week.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 8, 2009)

We had a TS week last October in S.Portugal. There was a meter. I was kind of sweating the check-out, but the electricity was only about 10 Euros. Not to worry. That said, I probably wouldn't leave for the day with the A/C cranked down to frigid. Electricity and gasoline are both a little higher than most N.Americans are used to, but it's not a deal breaker.

Jim Ricks


----------



## welshhope (Apr 10, 2009)

*Energy surcharges*

I spent a week at Peninsular Club at La Manga Club Spain last month and a weekly surcharge was levied costs below.

Energy surcharge per week: Studio unit - 16.47 euros / 1 bed unit - 19.79 euros 2 bed unit - 29.68 euros / 3 bed unit - 39.57 euros.

We had a two bed unit and I must admit when you have exchanged a two bed unit which does not levy additinal fuel charges we did feel a bit peeved. 

Incidentally they also charged f20 euros per person a day to use the spa pool! 

Needless to say we will not be going back.


----------

